# The knicks found a diamond..



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Ronald Blackshear..
i saw him play in high school.. ( he was on jumaine jones team) this kid can score quicker than anyone that came out of this draft!!!
Blackshear, 25, is an NBA rookie who played two years at Marshall University after his freshman season at Temple. The 6-5, 210-pound guard averaged 20.3 points for the Thundering Herd during his junior season of 2002-03 to rank 35th in the nation and sixth in the MAC. 


Look at some these games.. 

I think in the 02 season he hit 15 threes one game


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

He seems to turn the ball over a lot. 


He is a SG correct?


I am not familiar with college basketball at all, ( other than the one I attend) so in looking at this list what are the top three teams Marshall played against?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

he is good and all but when he played against top d1 teams he didnt do so well


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Did he sign a guaranteed contract?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

No, the Knicks already have 15 guaranteed contracts. Which means he likely won't make the roster.


----------

